# Framing knee wall in attick



## Bukemdano (Mar 12, 2005)

I have space over the garage that is framed with 2x12 at an 8/12 pitch. I want to run a little knee wall on both sides, but I am not sure how to butt the top of the knee wall to the bottom of the 2x12? Should I birdmouth the already in place 2x12s? Or should I just leave a gap there on top of the knee wall? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks 
Dano


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Bukemdano said:


> I have space over the garage that is framed with 2x12 at an 8/12 pitch. I want to run a little knee wall on both sides, but I am not sure how to butt the top of the knee wall to the bottom of the 2x12? *Should I birdmouth the already in place 2x12s?* Or should I just leave a gap there on top of the knee wall? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
> Dano


No! (I hope you're joking about notching the rafters)


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Bukemdano said:


> I have space over the garage that is framed with 2x12 at an 8/12 pitch. I want to run a little knee wall on both sides, but I am not sure how to butt the top of the knee wall to the bottom of the 2x12? Should I birdmouth the already in place 2x12s? Or should I just leave a gap there on top of the knee wall? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
> Dano


Please don't take this sarcastically, as it is not intended to be that way.
I am confused; Your information states that you are a GC and build custom homes.

That, and your question, don't equate = ?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a problem with a "custome"
home builder who doesn't know 
how to frame an "attick," on many 
levels!



Nice hand writting Mickey. :thumbup:


----------



## mtp (Feb 13, 2005)

I would like to say once again....Save all stupid questins for the end of class


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

Regardless of the uncertainty involved here.

The first of Mickeyco's two examples are what I do. It makes for better insulating (when needed).


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The first of Mickeyco's two examples are what I do. It makes for better insulating (when needed).


x2!


----------



## terry714_us (Jan 8, 2008)

Just let the drywall run. There's enough support with the studs


----------



## Bukemdano (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info ! I was not serious about cutting the rafters as I know it would weaken the 2x12s. (common sense) Let me clarify that when I first signed up 3 years ago I had intentions of building and not doing any labor myself just subbing everything out. I have done nothing regarding building or home improvement in the last 3 years and just recently starting doing trim with a buddy and claim to know nothing else  The attic is something I offered to help my neighbor with. ya, my spelling sucks... 

Thanks 
Dan


----------

